# What pressure washer and lance?



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

After spending ££s on others cleaning my TT I have decided to stop being lazy and do it myself

Any suggestions on pressure washers? Been looking at the Karcher K2.19 with a 0.6l snow foam lance? Is that powerful enough to shake off the dirt?

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products ... sp?id=4667

Or

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products ... sp?ID=4635

Also what's a good foam to use, I tend to just get the usual dust and flies on the car rather than real dirt/mud.

Link will be much appreciated


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I would go for a bigger Karcher as I think they all come with 2 lances. One is a high pressure lance which you don't want to use on your car, the other is a variable pressure lance that you can turn down to less than what an ordinary hose pipe puts out, or turn it up for a full blast. This I think gives you much greater control and avoids any possibilities of accidental damage/scratching.

Also once you have done your car you can then clean the patio and get brownie points off the missus.


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what the model number is, but Karcher have started to do a water cooled pressure washer which is supposed to last a lot longer than the others.

I had my Karcher for just over a year before I had to change some of the internals ( plastic parts ), but can recommend them highly.

I'm using the K5.55 and it is plenty powerful enough for most jobs, plus it came with nearly every accessory that they do, although I wouldn't recommend the rotating car brush unless you want an ARTEX like pattern all over your paint work ??? ( never know it might catch on ! ) :wink:

Autoglym snow foam works well with the Karcher and snow foam lance.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

the small Karacher foam lance is useless afraid youll have to invest in this!
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/H ... her_1.html


----------



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought this and found it to be very good.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autobrite-Foam-La ... 3605wt_905


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kaercher is not a great brand. They have problems with plastic parts cracking which causes pressure drops and the washers surge when not delivering pressure.

If you want a cheap, reliable pressure washer, buy Nilfisk. If you want a quality unit then Nilfisk Alto is Nilfisk's professional range. Krantzle is very good, also look for Edge, although many of their cheaper models are rebranded Nilfisk Alto.

The number you are looking for in the specs is the flow rate. Pressure doesn't actually do any cleaning work, it's weight of water under pressure that cleans. And that means a high flow rate. Anything less than 6l/min is fairly useless and you really want 9l/min to do any serious cleaning.

Because all the foam lances work on venturi systems high flow rate also makes much better foam.


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

vwcheung is right the HD Snow Foam Kit by Karcher is the way to go


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I finally got the kit, went for a k2.14 that was on offer for £30 and rrp of £80+ and suction hose for £10 with rrp of £40 and foam lance with valet pro neutral ph foam and I have to say I'm very impressed at how the car came out! Just need to get the right mix thou for a thick foam. 0.6l bottle with 1 inch topped by water is what I tried, any suggestions?

Going to buy some poorboys black hole and purple haze to finish it off!


----------

